# Chicks are all grown up...(pic heavy!!!)



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Baby #1 - this chick has beautiful colouring on its tail, wings and head...there is even some white on his head!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

baby #2 - I can not believe how dark this ones feathers are...they are so dark compared to the others.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Baby #3 - this one is just so cute, but a little timid!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Baby #5 - I think it was baby #4 which we lost a few days ago (RIP Angel). Baby #5 is a classic female...constantly sqwaking...lol!

Please disregard their dirty faces...it was breakfast time when I took these pics


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow!!!...Great job...they all look good


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, they are all so cute.  Lucky you.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, they grew so fast  Can I borrow baby #2


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Wow, they grew so fast  Can I borrow baby #2


 He is sold, I am afraid...or I would!!! LOL


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're big now, and very adorable.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Blimmey they shot up fast I only read about Little angel the other day too,
how tragic


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're so adorable!!!  Love the pieds.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

its a good thing you live so far away or I would be coming there to get them...they are positively PRECIOUS


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Tielzilla said:


> its a good thing you live so far away or I would be coming there to get them...they are positively PRECIOUS


LOL...you are not so far away...15min actually!!!


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

They are adorable!!


----------

